# AppleScript : Changer l'icône d'un fichier/dossier



## cirdan (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais que mes AppleScript qui cr&#233; des fichiers et des dossiers choisissent l'ic&#244;ne des fichiers ou des dossiers.

J'ai la var fileName qui contient le path complet de mon fichier et la var iconFile qui contient le path complet de mon fichier (ic&#244;ne) .icns.

Donc, j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible et si oui comment?

Merci 

----

_Ajout :
Aussi, est-ce possible via le terminal? Si oui, je pourrais utiliser cette solution (shell script avec applescript) pour modifier les ic&#244;nes.
_


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Septembre 2007)

a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais que mes AppleScript qui cr&#233; des fichiers et des dossiers choisissent l'ic&#244;ne des fichiers ou des dossiers.
> 
> ...



Salut

Pour un dossier

Pour faire simple, mon script je le compile en Progiciel.
Dans le bundle je place un dossier avec mon ic&#244;ne.

Chaque fois que j'ai besoin d'un nouveau dossier le script fait un duplicate de celui plac&#233; dans le bundle.

Jamais test&#233; avec un fichier texte, mais si tu y place un mod&#232;le &#231;a doit marcher.

J'avais fait un applescript qui suivant la demande changeait d'ic&#244;ne, va falloir que je le retrouve

A+


----------



## obi wan (21 Septembre 2007)

Par l&#224; ?

Plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment &#224; partir de &#231;a tu devrais t'en sortir non ? J'avoue j'ai pas test&#233; (#edit : maintenant si, et on dirait bien que &#231;a fonctionne pas, mais bon je suis tr&#232;s mauvais en applescript aussi)... :

```
tell application "Finder"
choose file with prompt "Choose something with an icon to copy"
set theicon to icon of selection
choose file with prompt "Choose a file whose icon you want to change"
set thefile to icon of selection
activate
end tell
```


----------



## cirdan (22 Septembre 2007)

Merci de vos réponses 

L'idée du progiciel est bonne mais ne fonctionne que si le AppleScript cré le fichier/dossier et non s'il le copie.

Pour le lien "Par là ?", c'est intéressant mais la personne dit que ce script fonctionnait avec son OS9 mais plus avec son OSX.

On m'a dit que c'est possible via le terminal, quelqu'un sait comment? :rose:

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Septembre 2007)

Salut

Je ne sait pas si c'est cela que tu cherche mais j'ai trouvé un AppleScript qui change l'icône d'un fichier à la façon de copier/coller de (Pomme I) erreur manque d'habitude *Commande I*

J'ai testé avec un fichier icône .icns et une icône en fichier document sans extention sur un fichier.

Même chôse sur un dossier (modification de file par folder) avec les mêmes icônes.

Et ça mache parfaitement sur mon Imac intel 24" système 10.4.10

Tu veut le code en attendant de trouver une solution à ton problème?

@+


----------



## obi wan (22 Septembre 2007)

Envoie donc ceslinstinct, moi en tout cas ça m'intéresse beaucoup 

Cirdan effectivement j'ai vu des trucs en terminal à coups de DeRez (qui est dans les devtools) et de bidouilles de ressource-fork... mais j'ai essayé et c'était pas très concluant.


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Envoie donc ceslinstinct, moi en tout cas ça m'intéresse beaucoup
> 
> Cirdan effectivement j'ai vu des trucs en terminal à coups de DeRez (qui est dans les devtools) et de bidouilles de ressource-fork... mais j'ai essayé et c'était pas très concluant.



La seule modification que j'ai faite c'est pour changer l'icône d'un dossier.
Donc en commentaire la ligne pour le fichier (je prend pas de risque un procés est vite arrivé)


```
tell application "Finder" to set testdir to folder "Users:Users:luc:Desktop:test:" as alias
```

Le code n'est pas de moi, alors le post du créateur.

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=193445&hl=icone

J'ai testé avec une copie d'écran (débile, mais pour savoir si cela aurais fait une icône et ça n'a pas marché.)

J'ai passé la matinée à chercher une solution, et ta réponse prouve que j'ai pas perdu mon temps.

Dit moi si cela marche chez toi, juste pour le plaisir.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## cirdan (22 Septembre 2007)

Super le lien ceslinstinct! Merci beaucoup de tes recherches 

Je vais essayer dès ce soir, selon moi ça va fonctionner!

Je te tiens au courrant


----------



## cirdan (23 Septembre 2007)

Je suis content content 

Cette méthode fonctionne super bien!
Il suffit de copier et coller les fonctions "copyIconOfTo" et "CopyOrPaste" dans son script et de passer le path  de son dossier ou fichier et de son icone .icns (as alias) à "copyIconOfTo" et le tour est joué.

Merci encore 

eslinstinct


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Septembre 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Je suis content content
> 
> Cette méthode fonctionne super bien!
> Il suffit de copier et coller les fonctions "copyIconOfTo" et "CopyOrPaste" dans son script et de passer le path  de son dossier ou fichier et de son icone .icns (as alias) à "copyIconOfTo" et le tour est joué.
> ...



Salut

Ca fonctionne et en plus tu es content alors ça me faît plaisir.

Le problème c'est que l'on ne sait pas la configuration du mac (Type et système) de la personne qui pose la qestion.

Alors on a des doutes sur le fonctionnement de ce que l'on donne.

La signature aide bien pour ça.

Peut être à une prochaine fois.

Cordialement


----------

